
What's killing the video-game business? - brianmckenzie
http://www.slate.com/id/2210732/
======
vegai
Riiiight.

"Last weekend, Valve decided to do an experiment with Left 4 Dead. Last
weekend's sale resulted in a 3000% increase over relatively flat numbers. It
sold more last weekend than when it launched the game. WOW. That is unheard of
in this industry. Valve beat its launch sales. Also, it snagged a 1600%
increase in new customers to Steam over the baseline."

and

"6:56 PM - Looking at a third-party game, it saw increases of 36,000% with a
weekend sale. Oh. Em. Gee. Okay, Gabe is starting to convince me that PC at
retail is going to die very soon."

[http://g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/693342/Live-Blog-
DICE-2009...](http://g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/693342/Live-Blog-
DICE-2009-Keynote---Gabe-Newell-Valve-Software.html)

So, Activision, Electronic Arts: What's killing you? YOUR REFUSAL NOT TO SUCK

